# Most natural (and cheapest) MP base



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

I reeeaaallllllly want to get back into MP. I plan on selling it in my online store and my main selling points are earth friendly, natural, blah blah blah. I LOVE MP but want to make a product that will fit right in with my CP soaps. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi! I think MP soaps are fun and honestly - you can get so much more creative with them.

The SFIC bases are the best and most natural. They are the closest to CP soap you will AFAIK.

Peak carries them - but I know several others do too. They are close to me so I order from them. Their ingredient list for their Goat's Milk base is the following:

Ingredients:  Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Goat's Milk, Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan Oleate (emulsifier), Soybean Protein (conditioner) and Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener).

Hopefully others can chime in with a list of other suppliers. I think it's been talked about on the board before.

Have fun!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 15, 2008)

hi Marr,

The ingredients list you refer is from SFIC or Peak?

Do you have website for Peak?

thanks


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

Peak carries SFIC from what I've been told. Those are SFIC ingredients.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you.

I like the ingredients, very natural, not like the other MP soap bases.

Do you know how much are they?

thanks


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 15, 2008)

Coop for SFIC ~
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2331


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a very silly question.

Does 1lb MP base make 1lb soap??

thanks


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

If you don't add anything to it, yes. However, a 1 lb TOG mold holds 1.5 lbs of M&P


----------



## Derekl1963 (Jan 15, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> I have a very silly question.
> 
> Does 1lb MP base make 1lb soap??
> 
> thanks



It actually will make just a hair _less_ than 1lb, as a small amount will remain in whatever you melt in and pour from.


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine makes a pound + a hair more because of the FO when I don't add anything. I make sure I scrape the sides of the pour pot.


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi - 

SFIC makes the bases but you have to purchase them in a large quantity. Peak Candle's site is http://www.peakcandle.com/

I believe that wholesale supplies plus carries them too?


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the link!


----------

